
Why I’m into meditation - yarapavan
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/The-Headspace-Guide-to-Meditation-and-Mindfulness
======
skilled
Disclaimer: I have been actively meditating since 2012 and have had the
opportunity to sit with many experienced monks and masters. E.g. I lived in
Dharamsala (Dalai Lama's home) for 3 months a few Summers' back, and have
traveled Buddhist countries extensively.

\---

Headspace is not meditation. If anything, it's a courtesan version of it. Yes,
there has been a discussion on HN about this before, and people have varied
'opinions' on this subject. Headspace is not meditation, period. It's a cash-
cow riding on the wave of pseudo-happiness and 'good vibes', none of which
many people have an actual understanding of.

And don't get me wrong, I'm happy for anyone who can find stillness using
Headspace. Truly, because ultimately this is what ancient texts teach us as
well -- meditation transcends the mind which in turn unravels the ultimate
reality. _And it for sure doesn 't happen in a day._

But, when I look at Headspace -- all I see is marketing dollars being thrown
around (couldn't this money be used to feed the poor?) and zero emphasis on
the hard truths of life. Of course, Andy's way of bypassing this is to say he
is an 'ex-monk', so in saying that, he only needs to sell you the 'thought of
meditation' and not the 'process'.

If this gets me downvoted or flagged, it's fine. I just hope that more people
can see through this, and perhaps challenge themselves to take on the true
practice of meditation. It's hard, but a lot of fun!

~~~
halfastack
There is a spectrum of meditation activities. What does and does not
constitute 'meditation' depends on one's training. I've heard the arguments of
"I don't need to meditate, running is my meditation", which some may agree
with to a certain degree (like Dan Harris' 10% Happier book) and others
strictly disagree with (like pretty much anyone who's done a week or two-week
long retreat).

In the end, the question is, what are you looking for in meditation. If all
you're looking for is to slow down a bit and maybe get some benefits along the
way, Headspace is fine. If what you're looking for is to transform the way
you're experiencing the world (which is very much possible through
meditation), Headspace isn't gonna help you much. It might be a good stepping
stone, though.

We all have 'flags' that turn us away from a particular source of meditation.
For some, it's the music employed in yoga/meditation centers. For others, it's
the marketing, as you say. For me, every time someone mentions the 'ancient
texts' and its superiority, I cringe a bit. That, to me, is very much the
antithesis to meditation--fixating on a single source of truth, possibly long
forgotten, that is.

~~~
skilled
Yes, I was debating internally whether the use of 'ancient texts' is
appropriate for HN. It's not something I get caught up with myself, as direct
experience is far more important to me.

That said, as a monk you have to embrace these 'ancient texts' because it is
the only true reference for the path that you're undertaking.

In all major traditions, religions, and cultures -- there's an inseparable
aspect of meditation involved. Whether it's the village shaman, the local
healer, or the priest who can accommodate weddings and other major events.

But this doesn't often see much of the light of the day. Simply because it
scares us into this space of having to accept that life can be slowed down and
cared for in a completely different way.

And the same goes for honesty, toward others and ourselves. It's extremely
hard to be truly honest with your intentions and the respective actions. But
such people exist, and I am sure a lot of such people also exist in fields
such as tech.

(One of the many reasons why I love reading HN on a daily basis -- it's one of
the strongest communities on the web for what it's known for.)

